# Group Hug!



## Silvermoon (Jun 30, 2010)

*There are a few (quite a few, actually) members on here going through some pretty crappy (no pun intended...but it's there anyway...) times right now... really down in the dumps... Jettalady, MisB, Jerman... just a few that come first and foremost to the top of my mind... but so many out there... trying to be extra supportive on the site without letting anyone else know how much they feel like they are hurting right now.

I think some of us try to support others rather than trying to deal with your own crap...but WE need hugs too....

So whether you are supporting or suffering, feel free to join the hug...*


*(((((((((((((( HUGS )))))))))))))))*


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jun 30, 2010)

That is so sweet of you to do that! I was just coming on to tell everyone that I may be absent off here, until my cold blows over and pray my crohns symptoms dont go any worse!

Funny, we dont make money being on here but I feel like it is my job to look after you guys and here you are doing it back!

Makes it all worth while but I was on here so late last night welcoming newbies I let time get away on me so I am going to relax and go to bed fairly early tonight.

Not to worry, my hubby is looking after me bought me aloe kleenex, chest cold remedies, and cough candies, and chicken noodle soup and hugs, and kisses cause he gave me this cold so he isnt worried of catching it.


Thanks Silver...(((((( Hugs))))))) We need a hug smiley,,,,Ding!!!!


----------



## Astra (Jun 30, 2010)

Big hugs to all our crohnie friends the world over, wherever you may be, we're all united!
United we stand
divided we fall
xxxxx


----------



## ChefShazzy (Jun 30, 2010)

for EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 30, 2010)

Sending:

((((((SUPER MEGA HUGS))))))

to everyone. Take care and look after yourselves.

Thinking about you all,
Dusty


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Silver, I can use all the hugs I can get right now!  Sending hugs of my own back to everyone!  You guys are the best!  Hugs to all!


----------



## ameslouise (Jun 30, 2010)

Sending big hugs and rolls of soft toilet paper to all!!!

xo xo xo - Amy


----------



## belle1999 (Jun 30, 2010)

:hang:   BIG HUGS TO ALL!!!


----------



## MisB (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow.  You have no idea how much I needed a hug right now.  This is awesome!  And a big hug to everyone else, too.  This was a great idea Silver.  Thank you.


----------



## Jeff D. (Jul 1, 2010)

Big hugs to everyone who needs it

(((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Pincushion (Jul 1, 2010)

(((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))

Thank you all so much for your support yesterday xx I hope I can return the gesture in some small way xx

You are all in my thoughts and you are not alone :wub:


----------



## I Love Lamp (Jul 1, 2010)

I LOVE HUGS!!!

Have one back! Wishing everyone the best of health. This forum has seriously helped me turn the tide on Crohns so for that thank you all.


----------



## Sue-2009 (Jul 5, 2010)

(((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

oooooooh, I'm glad you brought this one back up Sue 'cause now I can send everyone -

:hug::ghug::hug::ghug::hug::ghug::hug::ghug::hug:

Take care everyone,
Dusty


----------



## Keona (Jul 5, 2010)

:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:


OHHHHH...you beat me to it by a few minutes Dusty


----------



## Dexky (Jul 5, 2010)

Yep, Dusty is the queen of smilies.  Hang in there you all.  I got nothing to offer but an ear and a soft shoulder but you are all welcome to them.


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Awwwww, Dexky you are such a SNAG. :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

PS. Sorry Keona.


----------



## gypsey (Jul 5, 2010)

:ghug:((((((  big hug  )))))):d


----------



## Astra (Jul 6, 2010)

ha ha now it's my turn!!
what's a snag when it's at home?
over here it's a dead tree!!!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 6, 2010)

Both those snags are new things too me lol. Snag a fishhook on  something lol.


----------



## Walt (Jul 6, 2010)

*share the love...*

I'll take a hug, and send out a bigger one!
My wishes for less pain and more energy for all IBD sufferers.

(I don't know anything about snags, fishhooks or trees?!?)
be well everyone
from the new guy,
Walt

ps I miss food


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 6, 2010)

Get outta here! Ya'll don't know what a SNAG is??????? :lol:

Well it just may be that our Dexky is a - 

*S*ensitive *N*ew *A*ge *G*uy! :hug:

Cheers,
Dusty


----------



## Dexky (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't start any rumors Dusty!!!  I most certainly am not.  I'm a redneck Kentucky boy.


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 6, 2010)

Settle petal. If that's what you want us all to think and it makes you feel better, we will. Mwah.........:roflanim::roflanim::roflanim:


----------



## Nancy Lee (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup, I'd say we're past due for a group hug!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:There is never enough group hugs!  Some people out there are suffering and this is just for you too. :ghug::emot-monocle:


----------



## gibby (Jul 7, 2010)

:hug:i could really do with a hug x its been too long since i was last on here with you all and things have taken a down spiral again and you always make me so much more positive so i will take a big hug in return for giving you all some MASSIVE CUDDLES:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:


----------



## MisB (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Gibby, sorry to hear you are going through such a hard time. I accept your 





> big hug in return for giving you all some MASSIVE CUDDLES


 and raise you a :hang:  
Anyone play poker?


----------



## gibby (Jul 7, 2010)

ha ha i will take your :hang: and raise you a :mademyday:


----------



## Sophia (Jul 8, 2010)

Great idea, I love hugs!

*BIG HUG TO EVERYONE! *

Would be great to meet you all sometime and have a huge Crohnie-hug!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

i love hugs  

here's one from me to all our wonderful members.


:ghug:​


----------



## Silvermoon (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't know about anyone else, but it feels to me like it has been a very emotional and hard week this week...so I need a hug.....

*Silver grabs the next person to walk by and give 'em a hig....*

:ghug::rosette2::ghug:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Silvermoon said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but it feels to me like it has been a very emotional and hard week this week...so I need a hug.....
> 
> *Silver grabs the next person to walk by and give 'em a hig....*
> 
> :ghug::rosette2::ghug:



hehe i was the next person, i got the Silverhug 

((hugs)) back to you, and to everyone - it has been a struggle of a week for many of our dear members here, but we're still here for each other, pulling together, and giving hugs - it's not all bad


----------



## MisB (Jul 18, 2010)

:hug::hug::hug::hug:  :kiss:  :ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:  :kiss:  :hug::hug::hug::hug:

to dingbat and silvermoon!!!!

AND to everyone else who passes this way.  must be something in the atmosphere because most everyone I've talked to this week, on and off this forum, are having a rough time.  we all have to stick together and we can get through anything!!!!


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey, you guys are right, of course! 

Many of you that have been members here a lot longer than me and many of the newbies are having a hard time right now. It never fails to amaze and inspire me the way you can rise above your own adversity and be there for each other. I hope you are all proud yourselves 'cause you should be! and I sure as hell am. So I'm sending MEGA HUGS out there to everyone.

:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:

And as far as I'm concerned you all deserve an award.

:award2::award2::award2:

Take care, you guys rock! :headbang:
Dusty


----------



## silver (Jul 18, 2010)

This thread seems totally appropriate for me at the moment as this last week has been a bit iffy, but all comes to a head tomorrow I find out whether i'm healthy or in a flare and whether I get to keep my job D:

Huge huge hugs to everyone who's going through a rough patch at the moment or who just needs a hug  :ghug:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

aw ((hugs)) back to you, Silver - good luck tomorrow - i hope it's good news in every way!


----------



## Dallies (Jul 18, 2010)

:hug:Hugs to everyone.  What a lovely supportive forum.  EVERYBODY seems so genuine and wonderful.  We are very lucky that we have found each other.
:hug: PS Loving these smilie things.


----------



## Nancy Lee (Jul 18, 2010)

Anytime is the right time for a group hug!


----------



## Pincushion (Jul 19, 2010)

:ghug::Karl:


----------



## merrywidow (Jul 19, 2010)

can i have a hug? i kinda need it right now, thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

for Sharon :hug:

what's up?


----------



## silver (Jul 19, 2010)

:hug: Hope you're okay.


----------



## Pincushion (Jul 19, 2010)

((((((((Sharon)))))))))

:hug:


----------



## Silvermoon (Jul 19, 2010)

Awwwwww ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Sharon))))))))))))))))))))))))
:ghug: :ghug: :ghug:

Hope things turn around soon for you..... :rosette2:


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 19, 2010)

merrywidow said:


> can i have a hug? i kinda need it right now, thanks




Hey Sharon, I am with you!  :crab: and having a rough day, being abrupt with my wonderful hubby, just sick of being sick and nothing is working!!!!!!! 

Hope we both can get out of our funk!:hug:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

:hug:

for Penny

xxx​


----------



## Regular Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

((((((Crohn's Forum Members)))))))

Ahhh the feel of pleasurable hugs. Intoxicating! Thank you all for your hugs.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 19, 2010)

dingbat said:


> :hug:
> 
> for Penny
> 
> xxx​


Back at ya Sue, you have been there for me, I appreciate all that you do for me and others!


----------



## Silvermoon (Jul 19, 2010)

YAY!!!  We gotta hug  outta Joeseph!!!!!  :ghug: :ghug: 

*Silver goes about her day feeling warm and cared for.....*


You guys really do rock....  whenever I have had enough of the "stupid people", I come here for a moment, read the posts of support and warm words of encouragement...and it's like taking a deep breath.... I find myself calming and thinking... "Cool, there are others out there like me..."... and it makes my day.....

Thank you..........


----------



## merrywidow (Jul 20, 2010)

thank you guys for the hug. i wont go into to detail, but i am really struggling at thee moment, i am finding it so hard to carry on. thanks again for the hugs.


----------



## 6hWQ1whjmu (Jul 22, 2010)

Hugs to all!!!!


----------



## Mountaingem (Jul 22, 2010)

*******BIG HUGS********
And a round of Calmoseptine for all!


----------



## MisB (Jul 23, 2010)

Haven't been around much for a couple of days.  Glad the HUG thread is still going strong.  So, as I take the hugs I need right now, and I will glady replenish a few.....


----------



## silver (Jul 24, 2010)

(^Awesome pic )

:ghug: i'm feeling really positive today so :ghug: all round!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 24, 2010)

So cute Ms B!!!!!!!!!  I just talked to Joan and gave her hugs, she was in a hurry, and I too am not feeling up to par but I am ok, my usual cramps.  

Glad for the group hugs and Silver so proud of a newbie joining us in hugs!:ghug:

:calmo: I have two tubes so I will never run out, but only used it twice last week, no Crohnie can be without it!  Puts out that 'ring of fire'


----------



## Dallies (Jul 24, 2010)

For my 100th post!!!!!! A great big bear hug to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Dallies (Jul 24, 2010)

Blimy it worked.  (promptly faints)


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 24, 2010)

Glad both of you have joined this forum, we are richer because of it! Megan, you gotta beat your mom!! Race is on... LOL


----------



## Dallies (Jul 24, 2010)

Jettalady said:


> Megan, you gotta beat your mom!! Race is on... LOL


 :ywow:Meg has no chance of beating me - posts wise.  She is too busy with facebook and MSM. Because I don't have either of those.  I am here.  

Albeit too much at the moment - you should see my ironing pile and I've not even filled the dishwasher up or walked the dogs :ywow:

Better go xxxxxxx


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

There's been a quite a few of you having a rough time of late, veterans and newbies alike...............hospitalisations, tests, surgeries, meds not doing their job and lots of feelings of fear and frustration. Time for a group hug again!........................

:ghug: :ghug: :ghug: :ghug: :ghug: :ghug: :ghug: :ghug:


:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


Take care all, 
Dusty


----------



## Astra (Aug 13, 2010)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Thanks Dusty!
Just what I needed right now
missing my beau!
xxx


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Aug 13, 2010)

DustyKat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> There's been a quite a few of you having a rough time of late, veterans and newbies alike...............hospitalisations, tests, surgeries, meds not doing their job and lots of feelings of fear and frustration. Time for a group hug again!........................
> 
> ...


Guess I am qualified as a vetran :yfaint: :lol2:. :ghug: Thanks I needed to see this, been having a rough go, but slowly getting there, very little. :hang:


----------



## MisB (Aug 13, 2010)

((((((((((BIG HUGS))))))))))

:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:

Thanks Dusty for bringing this out again.  Greatly needed!!!!!!!!!!!


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## gypsigirl28 (Aug 13, 2010)

:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:

sending everyone our hugs as well. Everyone needs a hug sometimes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dallies (Aug 14, 2010)

Definitely need a hug!!!!! 6 days till Meg's op!!!!

Sending everyone a big hug here too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maxibear (Aug 14, 2010)

ty so much


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 23, 2010)

Thinking of you all...................


:hug::ghug::hug::ghug::hug::ghug::hug::ghug::hug:


Be well, 
Dusty


----------



## Silvermoon (Sep 5, 2010)

:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:

Feeling "squishy and huggy" today :redface: :redface: (hubby calls it being a suck...lol) ... so I thought I'd share some squishy hugs with you all.....  Pass 'em around.... we can all use them....


----------



## lseibert (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the (((((hugs))))) I really needed one. I started Remicade 2 days ago, and I have had some horrible stomach pains    Hope this doesn't continue.:ghug:

:hug:


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Sep 5, 2010)

lseibert.. sorry you are in pain, but the Remicade takes a while to kick in. I am sending you big ((((hugs))) hang in there, hopefully you get better soon!


----------



## lseibert (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Pen, :hug:
You are such a sweetie......


----------



## Lucy (Sep 5, 2010)

I needed a big hug tongiht. I'm glad I read this post. I'm giving one back right now.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Sep 5, 2010)

Awe Lucy whats wrong?:yfrown:


----------



## VintageAnn (Sep 6, 2010)

I am new here and have learned so much in a very short time. I've had this dreadful disease for so long I don't remember my life before I was sick. My heart goes out to all of you and my hugs too. 

I've come into contact with some great people and appreciate those who have made me feel welcomed. I'm a police chaplain and know how to be supportive but I'm not so good and asking for support when I really need it. And boy do I need it!

(((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))) to all.
Ann


----------



## Pirate (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll give everyone a big <<<<< HUG >>>>>. 

Okay, who hugged me so hard that it made me shart!!!!!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 6, 2010)

Ann,
Thank you for the tough job you do!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Sep 6, 2010)

WE all need hugs sometimes, even if you are not a huggy type person, the endorphins it releases and calmness.  My husband always gives me a  hug,  nothing is better! 

So giving all you guys a hug:hug:


----------



## DustyKat (Oct 25, 2010)

Thinking of you all and sending hugs your way to hopefully make your day a little brighter...........................


:ghug:    :ghug:    :ghug:    :ghug:    :ghug:    :ghug:    :ghug:    :ghug:


Sending special hugs and thoughts to MisB and Leya who are in great need at this time..................


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


Lots of love to all, 
Dusty


----------



## lseibert (Oct 25, 2010)

Dusty,

Here's a big  ((((((hug)))))) for you and thank you, I needed one today!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

I hope today is better.............


:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:


----------



## Astra (Oct 25, 2010)

:kiss:

Thank You Dusty!
Really need one of those today hun!

:ghug: This is for everyone else! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dras (Oct 25, 2010)

What a good idea for a thread!! 

Needed this too, thanks Dusty!
:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:

:hug::hug::hug::hug:

Some hugs for the rest who need them too.


----------



## Silvermoon (Oct 25, 2010)

*Silver takes her share and passes the rest on....*

:ghug: :ghug: :ghug:


----------



## georgiegirl (Oct 26, 2010)

It's great to find a place that, while everyone is going through their own stuff, people still have time to give out great big hugs!!!

HUGS BACK TO EVERYONE!


----------



## DustyKat (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my, there are many members on here facing very tough times at present. Those facing life changing operations, those that are scared of what the future holds, those that feel that hope is lost, those that feel lost and alone, those for who treatment did not hold the answers they sought and parents whose children are facing hardships in their lives that they themselves have never had to face. 

Much of the time I don't have a lot to offer in terms of advice or experience but I would like to send you all truck loads of healing (((THOUGHTS))) and a _massive_ (((GROUP HUG)))...............................

:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:

In awe :awe: of you all, :hug:
Dusty. xxx​


----------



## lseibert (Mar 15, 2011)

Dustykat,

Thank you for the MASSIVE hug!!! I'm still recovering from surgery 3 weeks ago, and this made me SMILE......... 

:hug::ghug::ghug::ghug:


----------



## Welsh-bird (Mar 15, 2011)

Sending BIG hugs back to all of those who need them...

Thanks all for the support given to me recently- 2 more sleeps and then the Colon's a 'goner'!!


----------



## Astra (Mar 15, 2011)

To all my friends, to you all, a big squashy hug

:hug:

What a party we would have if only we could get together!!

Keep swimming
xxxxx  :Karl:


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Mar 15, 2011)

Big hugs to ya all!! Some where, some time, someone needs a hug, I have been busy so just in case you think I dont love ya all I do!    :banana:


----------



## AndiGirl (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's some giant polar bear hugs from Alaska!


----------



## tiloah (Mar 18, 2011)

I just wanted to say thank you to all of you who exist here and make this what it is. It really is so invaluable to be able to talk about what's going on and to know people are listening and understand.

Goodness knows I need that. And I need a hug, so hugs to all of you.


----------



## margie (Mar 20, 2011)

......BIG HUGS.....to all of my Crohnie friends all over the world.  I am so thankful to have found all of you.  You have all been a tremendous support.  Means a lot to me to know that now there is a place that I can come and talk to others that know exactly what I am going through.

Thank you so much


----------



## tiloah (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm feeling it. Are you feeling it? I think it's time for a group hug. Can't believe how long it's been!


----------



## Grumbletum (Jun 4, 2011)

Count me in! I woulda been lost in recent months without you guys and gals - you never let me down. have a cracking weekend and special hugs to those in hospital and/or feeling poorly.
Helen xxx


----------



## lulu2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm in!! You guys are amazing and I feel less alone with all this than i did! xxxx


----------



## M2M (Jun 8, 2011)

HUGS to all ... they can never hurt


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh my...there are so many here going through such difficult and sad times at present...

Welshy, Littlemissh, Silver, T, Nic, Dan, Matt and Ella, J and Claire, Angie and Izzi, to name but a few. Some are in hospital and some are at home coping with flares but all are just trying to get through each day as best they can.

There are many, many newbies looking for advice, help and support. They are scared and confused at what they have been told and what the future may hold. 

Then there are the many members of the undiagnosed Club. They have a test...they wait... and there are no answers. So they start all over again only to be met with disappointment after disappointment and all the while the symptoms never let them forget that something is wrong. 

I think it's time for a group hug!...





Thank you so much for starting this thread Silver. I don't think I have told you how wonderfully comforting it is to see you around the traps again. Onwards and upwards mate!

Much love to all, :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mountaingem (Jul 30, 2011)

:ghug: Hugs for everybody!


----------



## AndiGirl (Jul 30, 2011)

I just wanted to say, "Thank you."  I felt accepted and supported from my start in January.  Love you!


----------



## Silvermoon (Dec 20, 2011)

Haven't had one of these in a while, so thought the coming holiday season might be a good reason to send one out.....


:soledance::ghug::hug::ghug::soledance:


Hoping the Holiday Season offers some rest and relief for us all......​


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Silvermoon, back at ya, have a great holiday!


----------



## lseibert (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Silvermoon, 

Group hug to you, :ghug::ghug::ghug::hug:

Have a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 21, 2011)

Awww, thanks Silver.  

Fab idea to bring this thread to the fore again. Sending all loads of love, luck and hugs. The world would be a much lonelier and scary place without this forum. Thanks for being here, it means the world to me...

:ghug::hug::ghug::hug::ghug::hug::ghug:

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## KWalker (Dec 21, 2011)

I LOVE this website. You guys truly are amazing people and I know I can ask you guys anything and you guys will understand. I have a few people in my life I can talk too about crohns, but without them knowing truly how bad or severe it is, they don't get the full effect. Thanks for being such a great group of people and I look forward to another year with the crohns forum!


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 5, 2012)

Giving this thread a bump!



Dusty.  ​


----------



## lseibert (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello Dusty,

Thanks and here is a group hug and some love......

:heart::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::heart:


----------



## TammyKathleen (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone and hugs to you all.  Having CD/UC is so scary and it helps to know I have my friends who know what I go through in a few key strokes.  You are all such a comfort to me and I hope everyone gets a big piece of the hug!


----------



## DougUte (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Dusty, thanks for the bump.


----------

